# First cobia caught this year from....



## TeamDilligaf

My buddy didn't want me to post this up but this is just ammmmaaazing. Buddy calls me up "hey what ya got going on today?" me, "I gotta go into the office do some stuff." him, "well im goin out to the beach and im gonna go catch a cobe on the kayak". me, "yea.. ok well good luck" Couple hours later get a picture message. Story is he paddled out probably half a mile slow trollin a live eel. Well he goes back in and paddles along the second sand bar and 30 yards to his left he actually spots a fish!!! he had another rod with a jig just incase this happened, which it did, and first toss the fish dove for the jig and then game on!!! about only 20 minutes he gets the fish along the yak and he attempts to grab the tail....fish takes off. fish gets back along the yak, he goes for the gills, fish flops over the other side, gets fish back along the yak, he said fish is whoooped and gets the fish in the yak. about 50 yards from the beach the fish makes a last ditch effort but he was able to bear hug it and make it the beach!!! What a St Patricks day for him!!!


----------



## TeamDilligaf

This has to be the first fish caught this year from a kayak!!


----------



## ADRENALINE

WOW!! That is crazy cathing a nice cobe from a yak! Hats off sir.


----------



## Chris V

Nice fish. I'll never forget the first time I gaffed a big cobe from the yak. I still have gouges in the plastic from their spines.

Congrats


----------



## 69Viking

Awesome story! Why in the world wouldn't he want you to post that LOL!


----------



## amberj

that is really awesome!!!!


----------



## beachsceneguy

awesome fish guy!!!!:drink::fishslaput all morning and nothing for me, maybe next time !!!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Check out that kayak too guys....not a hobie


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life

so what beach was he at?!?


----------



## Johnms

Well I must say I am impressed. I bet that was a battle!


----------



## ashcreek

WOW I am speechless


----------



## surffisher

great catch, i could only imagine how hard it is to spot em on a 
yak


----------



## Frenchy

Brilliant mate !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TeamDilligaf

It was here on Pensacola Beach, ohh and on the way in he was trying to paddle so hard to get to the beach his paddle snapped in half, you can kinda see it in the pic. Giving it a go again today!


----------



## gottafish

Awesome catch and thanks for reporting! It is rare to catch a cobe site fishing from sea level. Great job!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Bro, you are the man! I had a few friends yak cobe fishing today with ZERO luck. I have vowed to catch a cobe, a legal grouper, 10lb plus snapper, and a 20+lb king out of the yak this year. Maybe i should get it in the water!!


----------



## big blue

Impressive catch, congrats!


----------



## Robin

Very Cool,hope everyone gets hooked up this season.............

Robin


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

Outstanding.. can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## Linda

That is so cool!! Congrats!


----------



## Jason

That must've been an AWESOME ride!!!!!


----------



## scaly neck

*Yak 1 Cobia 0*

AWESOME:thumbup: that must have been great......:notworthy:


----------



## navkingfisher

So some of you hardcore big game kayakers...school me on how am I gonna land a big Cobe when I hook one on a kayak? I've been wonderin about this alot lately. Thanx.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

navkingfisher said:


> So some of you hardcore big game kayakers...school me on how am I gonna land a big Cobe when I hook one on a kayak? I've been wonderin about this alot lately. Thanx.


if i hook a big one, over about 40lbs or so, im peddling to the beach! if you dont want to take it to the beach you better have that sucker dang near dead tired before you try to put him in that yak. possibly rope his tail and drag him till hes dead?


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

I got a baseball bat thats going upside his head, im going out tomorrow to hunt!


----------

